

Are you a blogger on tech start-ups? - nurhafiz

I read that it would be a wise move to pitch to small(er) blogs rather than to the big boys like TechCrunch, who are more likely to ignore you.<p>As such, in preparation for the launch of my start-up (everyone has one these days. heh), I would like to request that you raise your (virtual) hand if you have such a blog.<p>Those who know of such blogs are welcomed to pitch (pun intended) in too.
======
maguay
I'm the editor of Web.AppStorm.net, an Envato site focused on reviewing new
web apps. We'd love to hear of any new web apps, and I often come across new
apps to cover on HN already. Contact info in profile.

------
meganrosedickey
I'm a reporter at LAUNCH Media (<http://launch.is> ) where we cover tech
startups and news in the tech sector. Contact us at tips@launch.is.

------
nikcub
you didn't leave any contact information here or in your profile.

if you want coverage you need to make it as easy as possibly for the writer.
this post should have included a one paragraph about your startup, link to the
homepage, link to a simple signup form, a link to a page outlining features
and a link to your contact details (more than one form)

you need to make it as easy as possible for bloggers to get the information
they need to write a post. if you make it difficult where they have to go out
and find the info then they will just move onto the next story (of which there
are many at the moment)

------
abbasmehdi
I can, get in touch.

